# Big Brown



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Was in NY for work early last week. Few small Browns but nothing to right home about.
Tuesday night lost a large Brown after a nice fight.
Went back Wed am before driving back to C-Bus to the exact same spot. This time he did not throw the fly.
Took a quick pic then back in the water. Measured out at 22 inches.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice fish! What fly?


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

#14 Adams. Thought some Hendrickson's were coming off but no luck with those.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Outstanding.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

22" brown, wow nice pretty fish. Congrats.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

nice trout. on an adams, the when all else fails fly, the wooly bugger of the dry fly world. I carry them by the hundreds.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

tie'm or buy'm Pat?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> tie'm or buy'm Pat?


both. mostly buy. I enjoy stopping in and supporting local fly shop when I'm out and about.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't started buying them yet, just because I enjoy tying so much...but...tying the small stuff in large numbers is a pain in the rear end. It's definitely worth it to me to just buy the small stuff and stick to tyin' streamers & poppers.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

streamers I'll tie. dry flies, not so much. been wanting to tie deer hair poppers.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish! got to love Adams flies! a neat lil fact about the Adams fly. Charles Adams was from Lorain, Ohio. Len Halladay, a fly tier from northern Michigan tied it for Charles Adams, an attorney from Lorain, Ohio, to use on the Boardman River (river that runs through Traverse City). Adams owned a summer camp on Arbutus Lake (near Traverse City).


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow, nice fish!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I had never used a Adams before last week. Where I fish in NY the hatches are pretty defined. Hendricksons, Caddis, March Browns, BWO, Sulphers in Late June then the Tricos. There were bugs coming off but I just couldn't seem to nail the right fly. 
No luck with nympth's that night. Water was high but in good shape. I will be using them more often that is for sure.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> I haven't started buying them yet, just because I enjoy tying so much...but...*tying the small stuff in large numbers is a pain in the rear end*. It's definitely worth it to me to just buy the small stuff and stick to tyin' streamers & poppers.


Amen to that. I need to tie a few dries before I go to WV this weekend, and I keep putting it off. 

Awesome brown, bigduck!


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

What a Beauty! Im jealous!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

there was just an article in fly rod and reel about the importance of the adams. They dont work so well for me in VA, the fish down there wont even look at vertical hackle, parachutes and cripples are always the way to go


----------

